# Need some help



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Guys I am looking to do a article on squirrel hunting with a dog. I know nothing about it and well I am looking for someone or a group to go out with. I am in Monroe County so the closer the better.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Try http://www.sqdog.com/


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Check out the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association.

http://michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/

sending pm


----------

